
Ask HN: What's a great place on the web to find  beautiful deck templates? - trulykp
I’m curating a list of beautiful&#x2F;slick presentation deck templates for busy professionals. (free or paid)<p>What are some of the places you have used personally and would recommend highly? Thank you in advance!
======
thedevindevops
Deck?

